# Burning all hickory, burning out a stove?



## Ozark Woodburner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never burned straight hickory, I usually have some oak and hickory mix but I have 8 face cord of two year old hickory that I was planning on burning this next winter and just a few face cord of oak.   I consider hickory to be a premium firewood when seasoned correctly.  However, I have had three people tell me lately that I will burn my furnace out if I burn straight hickory.  I say thats bull, I think I will burn a bit less wood since it has a slightly higher BTU value than seasoned oak.  I believe if the furnace gets to hot it will shut down the air supply and keep it in the safe range.

So, has anyone ever actually overfired and burned out a stove using hickory?


----------



## smokinj (Jun 3, 2011)

I have ran straight hedge apple for a month. Just dont run it wide open.... :cheese: (I run a furnace)


----------



## CTYank (Jun 3, 2011)

As jay pointed out, it's HOW you burn it. You can "burn out" a stove burning purely pine, if you're an idiot. Might take a while with excessive air, but it can be done.

Since you're a "member" here, it's clear you don't meet the "if."

I've burnt a few (full/real) cords of hickory over the years, and found it very un-threatening. Moderately short flame-length, long burn time, great aroma outdoors. What's not to like? Maybe these other folks want you to dump this dangerous wood on them? Otherwise, makes no sense.


----------



## Loco Gringo (Jun 3, 2011)

I would love to have a stash like that ozark. I only use hickory ( 1 dry piece) when I need an all nigher. I still have a few left from a p/u load last season. Wish I had 20.


----------



## Freeheat (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes It will burn out your stove soooooooo   Bring Me all your Hickory and I will dispose of it for you


----------



## chvymn99 (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been told the same with Hedge, but from what I saw with my stove this last season.  The control that these new stoves have it shouldn't be a issue.  The stovea that were a problem with this issue, where probably those that you couldn't control the volume of air.  Inwhich you could get in trouble quickly with overfires.  Plus, if its a hot burning wood, just dont jam pack your stove completely full.  Good Luck.  Just my observation from a newbie.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jun 3, 2011)

estang said:
			
		

> Yes It will burn out your stove soooooooo   Bring Me all your Hickory and I will dispose of it for you


You should probably burn it so that it doesn't pose a hazard to anyone else who might find it.  :cheese:


----------



## Wood Duck (Jun 3, 2011)

What do they mean when they say 'burn out' a furnace? I don't know anything about furnaces, but with stoves you can overfire = make it too hot using almost any type of wood, and that can warp or damage the stove, but as long as you stay within the proper temps you should never 'burn out' a stove, even if the have some quality wood that maintains a hgh temperature for a long time. I expect a furnace is the same. The things are made to be a t high temperature for a long time.

In addition, I don't think hickory is all that much better than oak at producing high temperatures for a long time. Hickory is great firewood, but not all that much different than a lot of hardwoods. If hickory causes a problem I'd expect oak, sugar maple, locust, hedge, etc. to cause similar problems.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 3, 2011)

We don't have Hickory out here in the Wes,t but the same thing has been said about Manzanita, which has an oil in it that makes it burn exceptionally hot. As said in a previous post, you can overfire any stove with any wood, so the key is controlling the heat with your air control. Stoves shouldn't be allowed to get over about 700-800 degrees on the surface. If you're concerned about a type of wood burning too hot, just mix it with other types of wood.


----------



## DBoon (Jun 3, 2011)

It's not hard to get my stove top to 750 degrees when I load it up with hickory.  When I'm using hickory, I tend to re-load at lower temperatures (about 300 degrees), I'm a little more careful with the air control (I shut it down earlier and more aggressively when the temperature starts to rise), and I don't hesitate to turn the blower up to a higher speed as the temperature inches up towards 750 degrees.  I also avoid using small pieces of hickory - I use fewer, larger pieces. 

I have what I consider a rugged, well-made stove, so I don't worry about it, but I'd rather that the needle on my stove top didn't hit 800 degrees either.


----------



## grommal (Jun 3, 2011)

BS for sure.  Somebody probably looked at a table of BTU/cord for different woods, saw how high hickory was, and figured that meant it would burn extra hot.  Wrong.  Extra LONG, but not extra HOT.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 3, 2011)

Ozark Woodburner said:
			
		

> I've never burned straight hickory, I usually have some oak and hickory mix but I have 8 face cord of two year old hickory that I was planning on burning this next winter and just a few face cord of oak.   I consider hickory to be a premium firewood when seasoned correctly.  However, I have had three people tell me lately that I will burn my furnace out if I burn straight hickory.  I say thats bull, I think I will burn a bit less wood since it has a slightly higher BTU value than seasoned oak.  I believe if the furnace gets to hot it will shut down the air supply and keep it in the safe range.
> 
> So, has anyone ever actually overfired and burned out a stove using hickory?



If so, I've never heard of it.  Pure purebred baloney. I'd burn 100% hickory if I had it as it is excellent firewood. 

Like any other type of wood, you set the stove for the wood you are burning. That is what a draft control is for.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like just as much BS as the whole "burning pine causes chimney fires" crap.


----------



## oldspark (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep BS, more likely to over fire a stove on pine.


----------



## lukem (Jun 3, 2011)

About the only thing that doesn't have the potential to overfire your stove is a load of wet rags.  The rest is up to the operator.


----------



## Ozark Woodburner (Jun 4, 2011)

> make it too hot using almost any type of wood, and that can warp or damage the stove



That is exactly what they mean by burning out a furnace or stove.  

I have tons and tons of hickory being cut off of my property over the next several years.  Thats how I got so much of it.  

I didn't think I would actually find someone who had problems.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 4, 2011)

You are one very fortunate man to have all that hickory!


----------



## JBinKC (Jun 4, 2011)

What a nice problem to have (exclusively burning hickory) however, I would be more tempted to sell it though. At least around here (I am in the Missouri Ozarks) with all of the numerous BBQ establishments it receives triple or quadruple the price of other species.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 4, 2011)

JBinKC said:
			
		

> What a nice problem to have (exclusively burning hickory) however, I would be more tempted to sell it though. At least around here (I am in the Missouri Ozarks) with all of the numerous BBQ establishments it receives triple or quadruple the price of other species.



Do the bbq joints out there care if its shag bark or pignut?


----------



## Ozark Woodburner (Jun 5, 2011)

Its hard to sell hickory for much since everyone in this region has a lot of it.  Good shagbark sawtimber is worth the most.  Generally speaking, hickory is of little value here.


----------



## JBinKC (Jun 6, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> JBinKC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay in reply. It depends upon supply however, they do prefer shagbark. Around here they pay 200-300/cord and in KC it is about $100 higher. 

Oak on the other hand can be obtained for $100 or less a cord.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Jun 9, 2011)

I feel fortunate most years having at least 2/3 of my 5 cords of seasoned wood being oak, it's fairly plentiful. However, to score some hickory would be like scoring a bottle of Dom every 5 years, it just doesn't happen that frequently. I have been able to get one 12 ft log since I began burning, was able to burn it this past season and what a treat it was. I mixed it in with maple for the overnites during the cold months. I have to say I never had a problem with coals in the am.


----------



## weatherguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I had some last year, that was nice wood, would be ecstaic if I had a couple cords.


----------

